# Falls Javascript deaktiviert ist: "Sie müssen Javascript deaktiivert haben..."



## martin1987 (1. Okt 2010)

Wie kann ich verhindern das diese Fehlermeldung 20 mal angezeigt wird?

Ich nutze folgenden Code um Downloadklicks zu zählen:

<a href="http://free4handy.com/Images/128x128_DesignbCV_Handy_Wallpaper_Free4Handy_de_tt_SH.jpg" onClick="javascript: pageTracker._trackPageview('/downloads/DesignbCV'); ”> Download</a>


Falls aber jemand java deaktiivert hat erscheinen nur Fehlermeldungen und keine Links sind verfügbar!!!
Wie kann ich Alterntiv normale Textlinks anzeigen -> "DOWNLOAD"


Habe gehört das man etwas im Head-Bereich einfügen muss...?
Kann man im HeadBereich etwas einfügen? Das müsste ich mit "smallb business officelive" so machen, aber was nur?

<script type="text/javascript">var head = parent.document.getElementsByTagName("body")[0];var script = parent.document.createElement("script");script.type = ("text/javascript");script.src = ("/documents/javascript.js");head.appendChild(script);</script>

Zur Info: Mein Hoster bietet kein php an. Muss es mit google analytics machen...


----------



## Noctarius (1. Okt 2010)

Java ist nicht JavaScript  Ich hab es daher mal verschoben aber vielleicht hat ja trotzdem einer eine Idee.


----------



## MarderFahrer (1. Okt 2010)

hmm, also ich habe mal deinen Link so wie er ist in eine Seite eingebaut und mit Firefox ohne JavaScript geöffnet. Ich seh' da den "Download" Link. Beim Klick drauf erscheint auch das Bild... 

Den einzigen Error, den ich gesehen habe ist, dass eins von deinen Anführungszeichen nicht mit den anderen übereinstimmt. 
<a href="http://free4handy.com/Images/128x128_DesignbCV_Handy_Wallpaper_Free4Handy_de_tt_SH.jpg" onClick="javascript: pageTracker._trackPageview('/downloads/DesignbCV'); *”*> Download</a>

Nachdem ich dass korregiert habe, konnte ich den Link sehen.

Oh, ich sehe gerade, dass inline JavaScript von der W3C depricated ist. Also kein "javascript:" mehr in den hyperlinks. Am besten, du bindest das Script so ein:

In den <head> Bereich packst du den "Pfad" zu deiner .js Datei.

```
<script type="text/javascript" charset="utf-8" src="path/to/javascriptFile.js"></script>
```

Angenommen, in dieser Datei gibt es die Funktion "doStuff" könnte dein hyperlink dann so aussehen:
<a href="http://free4handy.com/Images/128x128_DesignbCV_Handy_Wallpaper_Free4Handy_de_tt_SH.jpg" onClick="doStuff()">Download</a>


----------



## faetzminator (1. Okt 2010)

Wieso nicht einfach zwei div's direkt im body, davon eines mit Inhalt "[...] JS ausgeschaltet" und eines mit dem Content und [c]disabled="disabled"[/c]. Und dann nur noch onload die div's "switchen".


----------



## martin1987 (1. Okt 2010)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Wieso nicht einfach zwei div's direkt im body, davon eines mit Inhalt "[...] JS ausgeschaltet" und eines mit dem Content und [c]disabled="disabled"[/c]. Und dann nur noch onload die div's "switchen".



Sowas habe ich mir überlegt, da es aber das erste mal mit java ist, da ich es jetzt aber unbedingt brauche bitte ich dich das als Beispiel hier einzugeben.

Falls "disabled", ist es dann möglich einen normalen Hyperlink anzeigen zu lassen?


----------



## faetzminator (1. Okt 2010)

Naja, was soll man dazu sagen? Die Beiden divs sind halt einfach...

```
<div id="nojscontent">
   bla blubb kein JS und so...
</div>

<div id="normalcontent" style="visibility: hidden;">
    [...]
</div>
```

dann noch etwas JS Code...

```
document.getElementById('nojscontent').style.visibility = 'hidden';
document.getElementById('normalcontent').style.visibility = 'visible';
```

Ungetestet und durchaus schöner mit JQuery o.ä. lösbar 
Und nochmals, Java ist *nicht* JavaScript!

PS: Ups, natürlich nicht disabled sondern invisible


----------

